# Macdraw Pro ?



## huron (6 Juin 2007)

Salut à tous
Imac sous 10.3.9 (avec OS 9.2)
voici mon souci, jai crée un plan avec Mac Draw Pro voici qqs années et je voudrais reprendre celui-ci.
J'ai donc transféré les fichiers de la disquette sur Clé USB, j'ai démaré OS9 mais il ne reconnais pas les fichiers ? ? ?
j'ai bien sur OS9 Macdraw Pro

j'ai bidouillé mais que nenni rien à faire, je dois m'y prendre mal 

merci du tuyau

Dan


----------



## bompi (6 Juin 2007)

&#199;a, c'est pour Classic, pas pour Mac OS X. => on y va.


----------



## KERRIA (6 Juin 2007)

BONJOUR
:mouais: 
1-As tu essayé de reconstruire le bureau de classic dans préférences classic?
2-Mac draw est-il bien dans les applis de OS9?
3-l'icone de Mac Draw ouvre t-elle l'appli lorsque tu clique dessus?
4-l'icone de ton fichier fait-elle réagir l'icone de Mac Draw lorsque tu les superposes?
5-Essayes-tu d'ouvrir à partir de la clé USB ou as-tu fait une copie sur ton DD?
6-as-tu essayé d'ouvrir ton fichier sur une autre machine où Mac Draw serait installé?

Au  fait....Mac Draw ou Mac draw Pro? aussi bien ton fichier que ton logiciel?

Si ça marche pas, essaye de supprimer Mac Draw et de le réinstaller...Ce logiciel à des
comportement inattendus depuis l'avènement de OSX/Classic....

Tiens nous au courant...


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juin 2007)

Plus simple :

Lance Mac Draw Pro, puis, l&#224; tu fais "Fichier -> Ouvrir", et tu choisis tes fichiers.


----------



## huron (6 Juin 2007)

Merci de vos réponses
mais cla ne fonctionne pas
pour Kerria les 5 premiéres sont acquises sauf que je n'ai essayé sur un autre mac équipé Macdrawpro ?
Pour Pascal 77 j'ai essayé cette solution, mais succès 
Dan


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juin 2007)

huron a dit:


> Merci de vos réponses
> mais cla ne fonctionne pas
> pour Kerria les 5 premiéres sont acquises sauf que je n'ai essayé sur un autre mac équipé Macdrawpro ?
> Pour Pascal 77 j'ai essayé cette solution, mais succès
> Dan



Alors crée un fichier avec MacDraw Pro, sauve le, puis, au moyen de ResEdit, affiche ses informations (Fichier -> Infos fichier/Infos dossier). Tu notes les deux codes (Type et créateur), puis tu affiches de la même façon les fichiers que tu veux ouvrir, et tu mets à l'identique les codes type et créateur (attention aux majuscules/minuscules), Pomme S, et là, tu dois pouvoir les ouvrir.


----------



## guytantakul (6 Juin 2007)

Je plussoie avec vigueur !
Je pense m&#234;me qu'on peut changer le type/crea par lot* avec file buddy (ou avec un droplet de file buddy) 

* pour un paquet de fichiers plut&#244;t que de se taper l'attribution &#224; la main fichier par fichier


----------



## Vivid (7 Juin 2007)

huron a dit:


> Merci de vos réponses
> mais cla ne fonctionne pas
> pour Kerria les 5 premiéres sont acquises sauf que je n'ai essayé sur un autre mac équipé Macdrawpro ?
> Pour Pascal 77 j'ai essayé cette solution, mais succès
> Dan



si ton fichier ne s'ouvre depuis Macdrawpro...  ne t'enmerde pas reconstruire la signature du fichier, Macdrawpro te dis qu'il ne reconnait pas le fichier?

tu ne l'aurait pas sauvegarder depuis une version de Macdrawpro plus recente? ou a partir d'un autre soft (un oublie)?

tchao tchao.


----------



## reiguylux (23 Juin 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai toujours mon vieux Mac LC de 1989 avec entre autre le programme de dessin MacDraw Pro et il fonctionne toujours bien, mais un peu lent ... !!!
Je viens d'acheter un tout nouveau et beau MAC, malheureusement je ne puis y mettre le vieux programme. 
Y-a-t-il quelqu'un qui pourra me renseigner sur un nouveau programme de dessin, aussi facile que mon vieux, pour l'installer sur le nouvel ordinateur MAC. ET peut-être reprendre les fichiers réalisés sur le vieux.
Merci à vous.
Guy


----------



## Invité (23 Juin 2008)

AppleWorks n'ouvre pas pas ce genre de fichier ?
Ou GraphicConverter alors


----------



## reiguylux (7 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour tout le monde,

J'ai trouvé la solution pour mon nouveau Mac.
Le programme de dessin, équivalent mon vieux MacDraw Pro, s'appelle INTAGLIO MAC
J'ai essayé ce programme. Il est très fort. On peut même sauvegarder les dessins en PDF, en JPEG, et d'autres.

Amusez-vous bien !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Octobre 2009)

Salut,

j'ai un problème qu'il me faut résoudre assez rapidement. Après presque 3 semaines sans Internet (merci France TelecONS / Orange, l'incompétence avec de la vraie pulpe dedans), il me faut donc de toute urgence trouver une solution concernant des fichiers (plans) réalisés en 1999 avec MacDraw Pro (iMac sous os 9) qu'il m'est aujourd'hui impossible d'ouvrir ! (MBP sous OS 10,5 et bien évidemment, plus de Macdraw...).
J'ai essayé plusieurs solutions (Graphic conv...) mais sans succès jusque là... 

Voilà, si quelqu'un a une idée, je suis preneur (j'ai juste besoin de les imprimer ou de les convertir en pdf)  

PS : j'ai environ une vingtaine de fichiers / 200 ko (oui kilo) au total, assez peu donc...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h18 ----------

Bon, j'ai trouvé quelque chose qui semble fonctionner : http://www.eazydraw.net/index.htm


----------



## gKatarn (9 Octobre 2009)

Salut CCM   

J'avais essayé Easydraw mais j'avais des pbms lors de l'import de plans : toutes les dimensions étaient foireuses et certains claques n'étaient pas complets...

Pis j'ai retrouvé un CD OS9 au fond d'un placard, j'ai installé Classic et pour les disquettes de MacDraw Pro, j'ai fait des images disque : j'au pu reprendre nativement mes plans


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Octobre 2009)

Mouai... effectivement, toutes les cotations ont été passées à la moulinette ! :mouais:

Mais bon, ça m'a quand même dépanné...


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Octobre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Pis j'ai retrouvé un CD OS9 au fond d'un placard, j'ai installé Classic et pour les disquettes de MacDraw Pro, j'ai fait des images disque : j'au pu reprendre nativement mes plans



Oui  Mais Classic sur un MBP


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Octobre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui  Mais Classic sur un MBP



... ptain quel nioub ce trooper


----------



## gKatarn (9 Octobre 2009)

Oui, mais à l'époque j'avais encore mon PB12   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h26 ----------

Et pis j'ai mon fidèle G5   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h26 ----------

Et pis je vous mUrde


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Octobre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Oui, mais à l'époque j'avais encore mon PB12
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h26 ----------
> 
> Et pis j'ai mon fidèle G5



Et lequel des deux, tu vas prêter au CCM pour régler son problème ?


----------



## gKatarn (9 Octobre 2009)

J'ai plus le PB12 et le G5 est trop lourd : que CCM se démerde  :love:


----------



## G617 (18 Octobre 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> j'ai un problème qu'il me faut résoudre assez rapidement. Après presque 3 semaines sans Internet (merci France TelecONS / Orange, l'incompétence avec de la vraie pulpe dedans), il me faut donc de toute urgence trouver une solution concernant des fichiers (plans) réalisés en 1999 avec MacDraw Pro (iMac sous os 9) qu'il m'est aujourd'hui impossible d'ouvrir ! (MBP sous OS 10,5 et bien évidemment, plus de Macdraw...).
> J'ai essayé plusieurs solutions (Graphic conv...) mais sans succès jusque là...
> ...


J'ai Claris Draw et non Mac Draw Pro (mais je peux lire Mac Draw Pro) et je n'ai jamais eu aucun problème. Je l'utilise encore maintenant comme logiciel de dessin. Je ne l'ouvre jamais sous classic mais sous OS 9.2.2 que j'ai sur un disque différent de Mac OS X.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Octobre 2009)

G617 a dit:


> J'ai Claris Draw et non Mac Draw Pro (mais je peux lire Mac Draw Pro) et je n'ai jamais eu aucun problème. Je l'utilise encore maintenant comme logiciel de dessin. Je ne l'ouvre jamais sous classic mais sous OS 9.2.2 que j'ai sur un disque différent de Mac OS X.



Claris Draw, ça, on peut encore se le procurer, et certainement le faire fonctionner sous SheepShaver.

CCM, si ton problème est toujours d'actualité, fais le savoir, je le testerais, j'ai un tondeur de moutons en état de marche sous OS 8.6.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Octobre 2009)

Merci Pascal, problème réglé pour moi...


----------



## KERRIA (1 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir
Grand merci à REIGUYLUX ....une tonne de vieux dossiers sous MAC DRAW qui me contraignaient à maintenir au moins une machine avec CLASSIC.....eh ben ça s'ouvre sur LEOPARD en activant INTAGLIO avec un fichier MAC DRAW !!!! et il reste dans sa forme !!!! Ouah.....le suis scié....

A+


----------

